# 3d Hdtv for around 45k



## M3gaTron (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi all..

I am looking for best 3dtv under 40k. Can stretch.my budget to 45k only when there is genuine need.

It should be 3d & 1080p. Screen doesnt matter.

Anyone???


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 22, 2013)

Reply guyzz


----------



## Minion (Jun 22, 2013)

Get lg LM6400 or Philips 32PFL7977/V7 if you are getting philips grab it.its better than lg in terms of PQ.


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 23, 2013)

My budget extented upto 80000.... So keep suggestions comming


----------



## Minion (Jun 23, 2013)

Get Samsung 40F6400 for 70k


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 24, 2013)

Minion said:


> Get Samsung 40F6400 for 70k


+1 to that


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 24, 2013)

Any other model.... Added that i play lot of ps3 games


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 25, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> Any other model.... Added that i play lot of PS3 games



*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/25/rabype4u.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/25/e2a5ejet.jpg


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow!!!!! 

But i heard it doesnt play .mkv files....


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2013)

^^^^
Thats true


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 25, 2013)

Now i shortlisted these hdtvs. Please have a look at them

Sony hx850 46"

Panasonic P50UT50D 50"

Panasobnic P50ST50D 50".....

If there are some more suggestions keep them coming


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2013)

HX850 is a great set, the company as well as dealers are offering great discounts on it as it has been discontinued by the company.
Buy it if playing MKV format doesn't bother you.


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 26, 2013)

I heard that panasonic too offers great picture quality.... I am more inclined towards st50


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 26, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> I heard that Panasonic too offers great picture quality.... I am more inclined towards st50



*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/26/ugeda6y2.jpg

Check this Panasonic model


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 26, 2013)

How about this one

KDL-46W950A : W950A Series : BRAVIA

Sure it can play ntfs and mkv????


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> Now i shortlisted these hdtvs. Please have a look at them
> 
> Sony hx850 46"
> 
> ...



my vote goes for Panasonic p50st50d


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 27, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> How about this one
> 
> KDL-46W950A : W950A Series : BRAVIA
> 
> Sure it can play ntfs and mkv????


Yes it can play all the formats.
If your budget allows then there is nothing better than this.


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 28, 2013)

Then going for w950a only...

What will be the life span of w950a i mean i heard that plasmas have much life span then any other. Is that true??


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 30, 2013)

Those was the old stories, now the technology has changed a lot so the things.


----------

